# Super Mario Maker Discussion!



## lars708 (Sep 5, 2015)

Discuss about Super Mario Maker here! 

To start off, i really would like to see new things to build levels with in the game, like slopes! Or even the ability to let mushroom platforms dance! (I always liked those levels in New Super Mario Bros. and New Super Mario Bros. Wii)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 5, 2015)

Someone has posted a video on YouTube with all of the different Super Mario Maker costumes.
I have decided to kindly make a handy guide to show which amiibo appear at the different timestamps of the video.

*Warning! Spoilers Ahead...
Please do not click on the link or the below spoiler if you don't want the amiibo costumes spoiled.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=36&v=A5u4OZQnI2U



Spoiler



Super Smash Bros. Collection

0:06 Mario
0:12 Peach
0:15 Luigi
0:19 Bowser
0:25 Bowser Jr.
0:30 Yoshi
0:35 Wario
0:41 Rosalina
0:46 Dr. Mario
0:49 Donkey Kong
0:55 Diddy Kong
0:59 Kirby
1:02 King Dedede
1:07 Meta Knight
1:09 Pit
1:12 Palutena
1:15 Dark Pit
1:20 Mega Man
1:27 Samus
1:35 Zero Suit Samus
1:40 R.O.B
1:45 Marth
1:50 Ike
1:53 Lucina
1:57 Robin
1:59 Pikachu
2:04 Charizard
2:09 Jigglypuff
2:12 Mewtwo
2:17 Lucario
2:21 Greninja
2:24 Olimar
2:33 Link
2:38 Sheik
2:42 Zelda
2:45 Ganondorf
2:50 Toon Link
2:54 Shulk
2:57 Ness
3:03 Lucas
3:07 Wii Fit Trainer
3:12 Villager
3:19 Captain Falcon
3:22 Mr. Game & Watch
3:29 Sonic the Hedgehog
3:37 Duck Hunt Duo
3:43 PAC-MAN
3:49 Little Mac
3:52 Fox
3:55 Falco

Super Mario Collection

4:11 Toad
4:13 Silver Mario
4:17 Gold Mario

Yarn Yoshi Collection

4:44 Green Yarn Yoshi
4:46 Pink Yarn Yoshi
4:49 Light-Blue Yarn Yoshi
4:51 Mega Yarn Yoshi

Animal Crossing Collection

5:00 Tom Nook
5:03 K.K. Slider
5:22 Sable
5:36 Isabelle
5:38 Digby
5:41 Cyrus
5:46 Reece
5:48 Lottie

Animal Crossing Special NPC Cards

5:33 Isabelle

Splatoon Collection

6:01 Inkling Squid
6:05 Inkling Boy
6:09 Inkling Girl

Chibi-Robo Collection

6:19 Chibi-Robo


----------



## JCnator (Sep 5, 2015)

I already pre-purchased the game on eShop almost a month ago in anticipation of playing the game. Aside from missing certain elements from the other games, this might be my last platforming Mario title for years to come, since there's practically unlimited levels.

Since most Miiverse users aren't quite bright, expect most of the levels to be pretty terrible by design. Heavy reliance on trials and errors, excessive amount of precision platforming, excessive use and/or loads of mean placements of invisible blocks *hears ProtonJon groaning* and star-begging levels. Those are the things that I'm not looking forward for, but there are great levels thrown in for good measure too. Rest assured that I'll mostly make levels that are actually enjoyable, and perhaps also levels that revolves around a bad level design appropriately labelled as "Bad Level Design" for the sake of educating players why these are annoying and how to make them bearable.


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 5, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> and star-begging levels.



stars 4 stars plz I'll give u yeah bomb and follow plz

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe it will be like Happy Wheels nowadays... ew..


----------



## Coach (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm actually super excited for this game and idk why.

Probably because I had that Mario and the mini's game or whatever it's called on my ds years ago but I had no internet so I couldn't actually play other peoples levels.



Spoiler: In case you don't want to know any of the costumes



But the amiibo / unlockable costumes make me even more excited, Celeste is playable so I'm happy. Maybe the other playable animal crossing characters will be wave 2 of the animal crossing amiibo (Resetti, Rover, Timmy + Tommy, Blathers, Celeste, Kapp'n, Kicks) but they might be unlocked using the Happy home designer cards? 

Nikki is a nice touch, I remember Swapnote and made a lot of friends using it when it was still available.
But the best playable character is the Wii balance board



I'm also looking forward to learning all of the characters death / win sounds for some reason


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2015)

It looks great!  I plan on getting it when it comes out in stores in about a week from now.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 5, 2015)

Ryu said:


> It looks great!  I plan on getting it when it comes out in stores in about a week from now.


It looks great!  I plan on getting two of it when it comes out in stores in about a week from now.  

Do you see what I did there Ryu? lol


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> It looks great!  I plan on getting *two* of it when it comes out in stores in about a week from now.
> 
> Do you see what I did there Ryu? lol





Haha, sure did.  But why do you need 2 copies of a GAME??  Don't you only do that for Amiibos??


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 5, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Haha, sure did.  But why do you need 2 copies of a GAME??  Don't you only do that for Amiibos??


They are both the edition with the 8-Bit Mario Classic Colours amiibo.

Did you mean to bold the words "two of" to differentiate our posts? XD


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> They are both the edition with the 8-Bit Mario Classic Colours amiibo.
> 
> Did you mean to bold the words "two of" to differentiate our posts? XD




Oh, okay.  I see why you want two copies now.  And no, I didn't.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh i just thought of new level themes, like vulcano, snow and beach. Those were major themes in newer installments and i honestly am quite disappointed that they are not there. Same for some other things. I also would love to be able to create those hidden areas, which become visible when you get in them (dunno what they are called but i liked that mechanic a lot).

EDIT:

Perhaps they could make theme DLC? Coming with new objects for each pack?

For example: Beach pack would come with: Huckit Crab enemy, that water geyser thingy, Peguin Suit power up, Mini Mushroom power up (because you can walk on water with it) Mini warp pipes, and Spike enemy. I would buy that for sure.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 6, 2015)

I actually pre-ordered this game, even though I haven't pre-ordered anything in a long time. I'm really excited for it and I feel like it will be a lot more fun than just a NSMB game due to community creativity.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Oh i just thought of new level themes, like vulcano, snow and beach. Those were major themes in newer installments and i honestly am quite disappointed that they are not there. Same for some other things. I also would love to be able to create those hidden areas, which become visible when you get in them (dunno what they are called but i liked that mechanic a lot).
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...




That could be interesting.... I'm also surprised they haven't added any of the other worlds' elements from the Super Mario platforming games....


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 7, 2015)

Has anyone had any issues regarding their Super Mario Make pre-orders at GAME UK today?

I am asking this question because I have recently noticed this article on EuroGamer.
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-09-07-game-apologises-after-234-super-mario-maker-mix-up


----------



## Jake (Sep 8, 2015)

I wasnt gonna get this game coz it doesn't interest me but now it kinda does and i just browsed around for prices and the standard edition is like $64 but then you can get it bundled with the amiibo for an extra $5 which is p good but I don't really want the classic color one I want the modern color one which comes out on Oct 24 so idk !!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 9, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I wasnt gonna get this game coz it doesn't interest me but now it kinda does and i just browsed around for prices and the standard edition is like $64 but then you can get it bundled with the amiibo for an extra $5 which is p good but I don't really want the classic color one I want the modern color one which comes out on Oct 24 so idk !!



Lol i also want the modern one but i do not want to wait any longer for the game so i hope that it won't be bundle exclusive.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2015)

Game comes out in two days for us over here in NoA!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 10, 2015)

My Super Mario Maker + Mario (Classic Colours) amiibo Pack + T-Shirt (XL) from Nintendo UK Official Store has been stated to be delivered today. I am hoping that my copy from GAME.co.uk arrives today as well.

*EDIT: It has just been delivered. I have my 8-Bit Mario Mario (Classic Colours) amiibo as well.*


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

not sure if im going to get this. its $60 right


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 10, 2015)

piichinu said:


> not sure if im going to get this. its $60 right


I don't know. I don't live in America...



Spoiler



I have non-store exclusive amiibo where I live.


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 10, 2015)

Yes the game is $ 59.99 I am planning on getting Mario maker along with Splatoon and a Wii U for Christmas hopefully. Also I am planning on making boo stages since I love the boo stages in Mario games XD..


----------



## lars708 (Sep 10, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Yes the game is $ 59.99 I am planning on getting Mario maker along with Splatoon and a Wii U for Christmas hopefully. Also I am planning on making boo stages since I love the boo stages in Mario games XD..



I am full of level ideas too! And the bad thing about that is that when you get the game, you do not have every tool unlocked yet. And i believe you even only have the Super Mario Bros. Game style available from start! That is horrible for me because i want all my uploaded levels to be in New Super Mario Bros. U style! I love the spins in the air, walljumping and of course the Propeller Mushroom! Not to mention how much better the music (in my opinion) and visuals are than the rest of the themes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> My Super Mario Maker + Mario (Classic Colours) amiibo Pack + T-Shirt (XL) from Nintendo UK Official Store has been stated to be delivered today. I am hoping that my copy from GAME.co.uk arrives today as well.
> 
> *EDIT: It has just been delivered. I have my 8-Bit Mario Mario (Classic Colours) amiibo as well.*



Ugh i have to wait for the official release, every store was like "nope you will not get it until tomorrow you *******." like omg, i am sorry for asking! (Cough sarcasm cough) I am paying 50 euro for this y'know?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 10, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Ugh i have to wait for the official release, every store was like "nope you will not get it until tomorrow you *******." like omg, i am sorry for asking! (Cough sarcasm cough) I am paying 50 euro for this y'know?


I have paid 68.51 euro (?49.99) for my copy of the game.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 10, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have paid 68.51 euro (?49.99) for my copy of the game.



Omg you just ruined the message of my post


----------



## lars708 (Sep 10, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have paid 68.51 euro (?49.99) for my copy of the game.



Omg you just ruined the message of my post


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 10, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Omg you just ruined the message of my post


Omg you just double posted.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 10, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Omg you just double posted.



Yeah my tablet was glitching as hell lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 10, 2015)

Omg!,Tomorrow! ^•^


----------



## lars708 (Sep 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Omg!,Tomorrow! ^•^



Ikr! Also when i get the game, be sure to follow me! I will try to make Nintendo quality levels! I succeeded with that earlier, i made my own levels for New Super Mario Bros. Wii with the Reggie level editor program 

Did you all friend me by the way? I am playing some Yoshi's Woolly World right now so i could add you all if we are not friends yet.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2015)

Game comes out tomorrow!  So excited...


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 10, 2015)

I didnt read the ifirst page , so sorry if its been said, but the nine day limit is no more.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2015)

Posting glitch.  Can't see the latest post.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 10, 2015)

Does anyone know if the game will be released at midnight or will it be released tomorrow morning ?


----------



## JCnator (Sep 10, 2015)

Boccages said:


> Does anyone know if the game will be released at midnight or will it be released tomorrow morning ?



In fact, it'll be released at midnight ET in North America eShop. If you'd like to play right after that, you can also pre-load the game beforehand and you'll then have to download a small patch that lets you play the game.

As for retail stores, you'll have to wait tomorrow morning when they open their doors. They should have copies of the game up for grab.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 10, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> In fact, it'll be released at midnight ET in North America eShop. If you'd like to play right after that, you can also pre-load the game beforehand and you'll then have to download a small patch that lets you play the game.
> 
> As for retail stores, you'll have to wait tomorrow morning when they open their doors. They should have copies of the game up for grab.



Thanks ! It is already preloaded on my console. I'm just waiting on it !

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well... It's a few minutes past midnight and the game won't find the update and won't fire up. 

EDIT : It finally did.


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 11, 2015)

Apparently, my brother pre odered this game the other day haha
Can't wait to try it out when I get back from school


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 11, 2015)

Got my copy in the post today from Nintendo, I went for the game+art book+t-shirt bundle :3 I also got a badge with it  
Gonna go boot it up in a mo!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Sep 11, 2015)

Does the game have an adventure mode like other Mario games or are the only levels the ones you create?


----------



## JCnator (Sep 11, 2015)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Does the game have an adventure mode like other Mario games or are the only levels the ones you create?



The closest mode for that matter would be the 10 Mario Challenge for pre-made levels. There's also 100 Mario Challenge if you want user-made levels.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 11, 2015)

I downloaded my copy from the eshop and made one level.  Had to be like 1-1 so I just made it bigger and badder than the original.  still working though so not uploaded just saved.  It's fun but time consuming, I'm not a developer or anything.  I was going to get the book through the mail, but found that Nintendo kindly posted the whole thing for free on their site:  http://supermariomaker.nintendo.com/assets/SuperMarioMakerIdeaBook.pdf


----------



## Tsunando (Sep 11, 2015)

I have it since this afternoon,i couldn't play too much yet because of work but im really loving it! Try my stage guys ID B3CB-0000-0018-FC31


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Sep 11, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The closest mode for that matter would be the 10 Mario Challenge for pre-made levels. There's also 100 Mario Challenge if you want user-made levels.



This does sound interesting, especially since you can create your own difficult levels and play levels sent by others. It sounds like a good way to increase your skills with Mario adventure games in general. I'm not sure when I'll pick up the game yet.


----------



## Justin (Sep 11, 2015)

You guys think we could use a second thread solely for level sharing/feedback?


----------



## Jake (Sep 11, 2015)

Justin said:


> You guys think we could use a second thread solely for level sharing/feedback?



you made a splatoon board for no reason so go ahead !!


----------



## Murray (Sep 11, 2015)

Justin said:


> You guys think we could use a second thread solely for level sharing/feedback?



Yes pls, I was thinking about this earlier - just a 'share your courses' thread or somethin


----------



## JCnator (Sep 12, 2015)

Justin said:


> You guys think we could use a second thread solely for level sharing/feedback?



That thread is on the way, as I've been pondering about that after making a couple of levels. It will appear before 6PM ET for sure. In meantime, keep getting your creative juice flowing through your soul!


----------



## JCnator (Sep 12, 2015)

There you go. I finally made a quick thread for sharing levels and receiving feedback from other players in TBT.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 12, 2015)

Did anybody else download that one guy's two 'don't do anything' levels?  They're up around the top if you sort by star ratings.  Man, they make me look good at this game!


----------



## Justin (Sep 12, 2015)

So you can unlock some of the Animal Crossing costumes using amiibo cards... I put this quick video together:


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 12, 2015)

Im gonna go get the game now! Im excited


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 12, 2015)

I gottt the gameee!!! ITS SO FUN


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 12, 2015)

Im getting it today, so excited!


----------



## mintellect (Sep 12, 2015)

I won't be able to get it till my birthday at the end of this month,


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm enjoying it! 
So much fun


----------



## Javocado (Sep 12, 2015)

I can't wait to cop this goodness.


----------



## mariostarn (Sep 12, 2015)

Up until now there are seemingly only three types of levels 


Lost Levels/Kaizo-Level hard
Mario next to the flagpole
Automatic levels
The upside is that getting the Amiibo costumes is such a breeze at the moment


----------



## Micah (Sep 12, 2015)

mariostarn said:


> Up until now there are seemingly only three types of levels
> 
> 
> Lost Levels/Kaizo-Level hard
> ...



Don't forget the maze & trick/troll levels.


----------



## Justin (Sep 12, 2015)

mariostarn said:


> Up until now there are seemingly only three types of levels
> 
> 
> Lost Levels/Kaizo-Level hard
> ...



Yep, most of the levels you get online randomly are a disaster. Check out our sharing thread on here for some more regular levels from people!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 12, 2015)

Justin said:


> Yep, most of the levels you get online randomly are a disaster. Check out our sharing thread on here for some more regular levels from people!



They are but i am trying really hard to make good levels which are possible to clear, not confusing and fun. Can you all please check that thread and play my level? I need some feedback 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Micah said:


> Don't forget the maze & trick/troll levels.



I hate those, i skip them as soon as i recognise them


----------



## Zigzag991 (Sep 13, 2015)

I just realized the "voices" not only mimic the music in edit mode but also say the name of what you're placing.
















THIS IS SO AWESOME!!!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> I just realized the "voices" not only mimic the music in edit mode but also say the name of what you're placing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg i discovered that first and later i realised they matched with the music too.


----------



## mariostarn (Sep 13, 2015)

My favorite little thing are the Michael Jackson sound effects.
Also, Gnat Attack!


----------



## Zigzag991 (Sep 13, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Omg i discovered that first and later i realised they matched with the music too.



Super Mario Bros. Underwater Semi-Solid Platform is my jam.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2015)

mariostarn said:


> *My favorite little thing are the Michael Jackson sound effects.*
> Also, Gnat Attack!




I don't know why, but I haven't even played the game yet and that sounds hilarious, XD...


----------



## Javocado (Sep 13, 2015)

Someone buy me this and I'll pay u back on Friday k thx


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Super Mario Bros. Underwater Semi-Solid Platform is my jam.



Semi-Solid Platfooohoorm! Omfg it sounds so silly sometimes. Also what does that voice thingy say when you place that one-way gate ish thingy? I never understand what it says there.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 15, 2015)

Does this have any local multiplayer? Like where you can create a stage and play it with a friend on another controller.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 15, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Does this have any local multiplayer? Like where you can create a stage and play it with a friend on another controller.



There's no simultaneous multiplayer here. However, your friend can use a Wii Remote, any Classic Controller and Wii U Pro Controller to play the game, if you don't feel like passing around your Wii U GamePad.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 15, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> There's no simultaneous multiplayer here. However, your friend can use a Wii Remote, any Classic Controller and Wii U Pro Controller to play the game, if you don't feel like passing around your Wii U GamePad.



It sucks that there is no multiplayer. It would add a whole new bunch of level ideas, for example a level were you have to work together advance.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2015)

lars708 said:


> It sucks that there is no multiplayer. It would add a whole new bunch of level ideas, for example a level were you have to work together advance.




Maybe that can be added into the next Super Mario Maker game...


----------



## JCnator (Sep 15, 2015)

In case you were confused about that one spot on unlocked costume list despite tried 100 Mario Challenge on all three difficulties many times...


Spoiler



It looks like there is an incentive to beat all 3 levels of that fly swatting mini-game. This is the only way to unlock Builder Mario costume.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 16, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> In case you were confused about that one spot on unlocked costume list despite tried 100 Mario Challenge on all three difficulties many times...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I actually knew that for quite some time but i still don't have it because i just can not beat it. I really have to recalibrate the touchscreen if i want to win lol.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 16, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> There's no simultaneous multiplayer here. However, your friend can use a Wii Remote, any Classic Controller and Wii U Pro Controller to play the game, if you don't feel like passing around your Wii U GamePad.



Ah, that's a shame. There's still a lot of fun to be had in single player, but it would have been cool if they did what Lars suggested and made a co-op feature. In other news, I saw a video where someone played as Sonic after touching a ? mushroom on a stage. Is there some sort of custom powerup feature?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 16, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> In other news, I saw a video where someone played as Sonic after touching a ? mushroom on a stage. Is there some sort of custom powerup feature?


That would be the Mystery Mushrooms. You can play as other characters such as Sonic if you tap the Sonic amiibo in to Super Mario Maker.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 16, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> That would be the Mystery Mushrooms. You can play as other characters such as Sonic if you tap the Sonic amiibo in to Super Mario Maker.



Ah, thanks for clearing that up. That's a really cool feature. I'll probably get this game when the price drops a bit since I just bought a $60 game the other day.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 16, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Ah, thanks for clearing that up. That's a really cool feature. I'll probably get this game when the price drops a bit since I just bought a $60 game the other day.


Would you like to see a list of amiibo figures which I currently own or have got on pre-order which are compatible with Super Mario Maker?


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 16, 2015)

All this talk about Mario maker is really making me wish I had a Wii U right now so I can be able to enjoy the game x.x..  This game is so fun been watching lots of gameplay of it on YouTube. Right now I am not sure to rather get a Wii U at this moment or just save up money for the NX which suppose to come out next year ...


----------



## Boccages (Sep 16, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> All this talk about Mario maker is really making me wish I had a Wii U right now so I can be able to enjoy the game x.x..  This game is so fun been watching lots of gameplay of it on YouTube. Right now I am not sure to rather get a Wii U at this moment or just save up money for the NX which suppose to come out next year ...


Save for the NX. If we are lucky, it will be backward compatible and SMM will have lowered in price.


----------



## Cress (Sep 16, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Would you like to see a list of amiibo figures which I currently own or have got on pre-order which are compatible with Super Mario Maker?



List of compatible amiibos with Super Mario Maker:
-All of them

Just did it for you.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Sep 16, 2015)

You also don't need the amiibos to unlock the costumes. All you need to do is clear the 10/100 Mario Challenge on any difficulty and you'll unlock one randomly when you exit.

Keep in mind however:

10-Mario Challenge only unlocks non-amiibo costumes (I think, although I"m not too sure)
100-Mario Challenge on Easy unlocks any type of costume 20 times before it stops (Not sure if it's exactly 20 but that's what most people are saying


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 16, 2015)

Who else time traveled to unlock all the tools?


----------



## JCnator (Sep 16, 2015)

You got mail! said:


> Who else time traveled to unlock all the tools?



Who needs time travelling to unlock the tools when you can wait between 5 and 15 minutes for a message involving the new content arriving the next day and then spam tonnes of blocks to ensure the truck will arrive in a very few minutes?  That's how I got the tools pretty fast without ever touching my Wii U's internal clock.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 17, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Who needs time travelling to unlock the tools when you can wait between 5 and 15 minutes for a message involving the new content arriving the next day and then spam tonnes of blocks to ensure the truck will arrive in a very few minutes?  That's how I got the tools pretty fast without ever touching my Wii U's internal clock.



Maybe he/she has a review copy? idk


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2015)

I just picked up Super Mario Maker from the local Gamestop today!  I'm really enjoying it so far... I only have the tutorial stage made, but I plan on making and playing more soon...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm choosing to get my Mario maps and items according to Nintendo's own preferred release schedule.  I can always download better levels than I could ever create anyway.  But I'd probably have more trouble with that if I wasn't having such a hard time putting down the Splatoon.


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2015)

Getting ompatioent so buying this game later today.
Once I saw the amiibo outfit for


Spoiler: Spoiler!



Lucas


I couldn't wait anymore.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Getting ompatioent so buying this game later today.
> Once I saw the amiibo outfit for
> 
> 
> ...




Of course that's Puffle... Always loving Lucas as a character, XD...


----------



## Cress (Sep 19, 2015)

Only 4 random people have played my level and none of them have beaten it. It isn't even that hard. ;_;
_Cri_


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't have Super Mario Maker yet. I'm hoping to get it for Christmas or my birthday, along with HHD and Splatoon! I have a few ideas for levels, but I'm not going to say what they are because I don't want anyone stealing my ideas.

But I've seen a few music levels on Youtube, so I have a feeling that someone will end up doing most of my music stage ideas before I can.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Only 4 random people have played my level and none of them have beaten it. It isn't even that hard. ;_;
> _Cri_




I can try to beat it if you want me to??  I have SMM now and really love it.... You can PM me the code for the stage you want me to beat and I'll step into the ring and give it my best shot!


----------



## Cress (Sep 20, 2015)

Ryu said:


> I can try to beat it if you want me to??  I have SMM now and really love it.... You can PM me the code for the stage you want me to beat and I'll step into the ring and give it my best shot!



It's on the Course Sharing Thread, too lazy to find the code. XP
Zig beat it actually, so I'm not completely alone!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It's on the Course Sharing Thread, too lazy to find the code. XP
> Zig beat it actually, so I'm not completely alone!




Okay, I'll take a look and look for it.... And then I will try to beat it!


----------



## Cress (Sep 20, 2015)

Why are people in Mario Maker so dumb. ;_;
My Robin level has gotten 5 plays. Instead of choosing to go left or right, all 5 plays were "I'll fall straight down and die." There are clear  arrows pointing left and right, how do people not know what to do? And they haven't actually seen the stage yet, just the starting point...


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## JCnator (Sep 20, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Why are people in Mario Maker so dumb. ;_;
> My Robin level has gotten 5 plays. Instead of choosing to go left or right, all 5 plays were "I'll fall straight down and die." There are clear  arrows pointing left and right, how do people not know what to do? And they haven't actually seen the stage yet, just the starting point...



I gave this level a shot, and I found this one to be quite fun. However, one problem with the stage is that when it comes to choose which way to go, it also relied on blind jump. The first time I played, I died because I couldn't see where I could land on without having to build up a running momentum from a rather tiny platform and then do a long jump, which naturally isn't the first thing people would normally do. The arrows do indicate where to go, but doesn't tell exactly where to land. To fix this issue, you could create a ground to cover the entire bottomless pit and a wall just below the starting pipe to force players sticking with their choice.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 20, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Why are people in Mario Maker so dumb. ;_;
> My Robin level has gotten 5 plays. Instead of choosing to go left or right, all 5 plays were "I'll fall straight down and die." There are clear  arrows pointing left and right, how do people not know what to do? And they haven't actually seen the stage yet, just the starting point...



I know right? You should check out my first level, lots of people died in the gaps! Like omfg


----------



## Cress (Sep 20, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I gave this level a shot, and I found this one to be quite fun. However, one problem with the stage is that when it comes to choose which way to go, it also relied on blind jump. The first time I played, I died because I couldn't see where I could land on without having to build up a running momentum from a rather tiny platform and then do a long jump, which naturally isn't the first thing people would normally do. The arrows do indicate where to go, but doesn't tell exactly where to land. To fix this issue, you could create a ground to cover the entire bottomless pit and a wall just below the starting pipe to force players sticking with their choice.



Still, people shouldn't play it once then give up. :/


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


>




LOL that was hilarious... Especially the Blooper enemy KKK level and the Donkey Kong raising his hand.... XD


----------



## Cress (Sep 20, 2015)

"You have received 5 comments!"
Those 5 comments are ones I made.
Thank you game for letting me know that I commented on my own course, always being helpful and not at all making unnecessary notifications.


----------



## bloomwaker (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm still considering this game, but I don't know that I would be making levels often. 

The friendship destroying potential already seems much higher than Mario Party and Mario Kart, though: 






If you don't like cursing, maybe don't watch? There's not *that* much of it, but I just thought a heads up would be nice.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I'm still considering this game, but I don't know that I would be making levels often.
> 
> The friendship destroying potential already seems much higher than Mario Party and Mario Kart, though:
> 
> ...





LOL that's hilarious... You don't always get a hole to work with, but when you do and make it through the level you feel pretty dang good about yourself, and rightfully so.... I laughed more than 10 times watching this XD...


----------



## JCnator (Sep 20, 2015)

So, I got around and played 16 times on Easy 100 Mario Challenge. That's 160+ courses I played, most of which are of course cringeworthy but thankfully as easy as breathing.

Among the level design mistakes that newcomers would often do, it has to be the way Lakitus are often placed. At first, they seemed to be pretty annoying but manageable to deal with. However, defeating them will leave their cloud unoccupied and Mario could ride on it. There are a lot of levels that have Lakitus in it are exploitable by this loophole, since they do nothing to combat that. I've seen one pretty frustrating level on my Easy 100 Mario Challenge, but it's ruined by how easily the Lakitu Cloud could be accessed and break the entire level.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, I got around and played 16 times on Easy 100 Mario Challenge. That's 160+ courses I played, most of which are of course cringeworthy but thankfully as easy as breathing.
> 
> Among the level design mistakes that newcomers would often do, it has to be the way Lakitus are often placed. At first, they seemed to be pretty annoying but manageable to deal with. However, defeating them will leave their cloud unoccupied and Mario could ride on it. There are a lot of levels that have Lakitus in it are exploitable by this loophole, since they do nothing to combat that. I've seen one pretty frustrating level on my Easy 100 Mario Challenge, but it's ruined by how easily the Lakitu Cloud could be accessed and break the entire level.





Lol it's like Mario basically becomes invincible (almost) when he rides on a Lakitu cloud


----------



## shunishu (Sep 21, 2015)

its annoying to me that you can only unlock 20 costumes in easy mode. i tried unlocking some more in the medium difficulty, but i keep skipping through so many courses to find one that is actually playable and i can beat. it takes so much time and isnt that fun.
most cool and fun courses are in easy mode too. you should be able to choose yourself which difficulty you're comfortable with and not be forced to tackle the impossible.

its also really weird that you can edit that courses you downloaded and reupload them under your name. i already encountered a few where they just changed the theme of a popular one or added one tiny thing  and uploaded it again.. that doesnt seem right.

lastly, its a bit annoying that they revived the rescue princess peach thing, even though they received endless amounts of criticism of it over the years. and to do it in such a repetitive annoying way... they couldve easily avoided that by saying 'a mistery mushroom was stolen'  and at the end  revealing which costume it was. which would make more sense too.

oh well


----------



## lars708 (Sep 21, 2015)

shunishu said:


> its also really weird that you can edit that courses you downloaded and reupload them under your name. i already encountered a few where they just changed the theme of a popular one or added one tiny thing  and uploaded it again.. that doesnt seem right.



Erm you can not upload a stage you downloaded and edited, that is stated multiple times in many trailers... You have to make them from scratch...


----------



## shunishu (Sep 21, 2015)

well youre not supposed to anyway..
ive seen people do it tho.. i just meant that they didnt completely disable the upload function for downloaded maps is weird. (maybe it was the same person tho idk)


----------



## lars708 (Sep 21, 2015)

shunishu said:


> well youre not supposed to anyway..
> ive seen people do it tho.. i just meant that they didnt completely disable the upload function for downloaded maps is weird. (maybe it was the same person tho idk)



It is simply not possible so it might be the same person or people are taking the effort to replicate other levels.


----------



## shunishu (Sep 21, 2015)

ah, then its ok. it was just odd cause it was 1:1 the same, so i assumed it was possible. haven't tried obviously..
sry for ranting earlier, was getting frustrated with it for a moment -_-


----------



## lars708 (Sep 21, 2015)

shunishu said:


> ah, then its ok. it was just odd cause it was 1:1 the same, so i assumed it was possible. haven't tried obviously..
> sry for ranting earlier, was getting frustrated with it for a moment -_-



Haha don't worry, i understand it, i would have reacted the same way if i did not know that myself


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2015)

People replicating the same levels is boring.... We all need to be original when we make courses, lol


----------



## Cress (Sep 21, 2015)

Ryu said:


> People replicating the same levels is boring.... We all need to be original when we make courses, lol



Too bad like half of the levels in easy 100 Mario Challenge are recreations of 1-1 -_-


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Too bad like half of the levels in easy 100 Mario Challenge are recreations of 1-1 -_-




Yeah, that is really annoying... :/


----------



## Javocado (Sep 21, 2015)

I finally got this **** man, I'm pumped haha.
I wanna try some of your levels before I get to making my own.
I'll dig through this thread for some, but if you have any you want ya boi to play, VM me please!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I finally got this **** man, I'm pumped haha.
> I wanna try some of your levels before I get to making my own.
> I'll dig through this thread for some, but if you have any you want ya boi to play, VM me please!





Glad you got it Javocado, it's fun as helk...


----------



## JCnator (Sep 21, 2015)

It's ironic on how many times I encounter the recreation stages on my 100 Mario Challenge runs. I came across those less than 10 times out of the 150+ courses I played.

One thing I've noticed with the mode is that, there are recently created levels that are actually more difficult than they should in Normal mode, probably because they had too few players who actually played them. The same can be said to Easy mode as well, as I encountered some difficult stages too, but they'd otherwise have at least 50% clear rate (I think).


----------



## shunishu (Sep 21, 2015)

yeah the % method to differentiate the modes isnt working too well.. -_-;


----------



## Cress (Oct 14, 2015)

Finally got my second medal, Zig was the one who gave me my 50th star. ^_^


----------



## lars708 (Oct 14, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Finally got my second medal, Zig was the one who gave me my 50th star. ^_^



Congrats! I wonder how much i need to get my next medal, i just got my fourth at 300 stars... I am guessing 500 or 600!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Oct 15, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, I got around and played 16 times on Easy 100 Mario Challenge. That's 160+ courses I played, most of which are of course cringeworthy but thankfully as easy as breathing.
> 
> Among the level design mistakes that newcomers would often do, it has to be the way Lakitus are often placed. At first, they seemed to be pretty annoying but manageable to deal with. However, defeating them will leave their cloud unoccupied and Mario could ride on it. There are a lot of levels that have Lakitus in it are exploitable by this loophole, since they do nothing to combat that. I've seen one pretty frustrating level on my Easy 100 Mario Challenge, but it's ruined by how easily the Lakitu Cloud could be accessed and break the entire level.



I've watched my sister play the 100 Mario Challenge on Easy multiple times and another thing I notice is a fairly large amount of automatic levels. Some automatic levels are really good in all, but I usually don't star those because I actually prefer to play a level rather than watch a level. Not to mention, I've seen a couple of "automatic" levels that aren't automatic at all. Misleading titles like these are very annoying.


----------



## JCnator (Oct 27, 2015)

Sailor_Razor from GameFAQs posted an helpful mini-guide on which character gets unlocked on which difficulty in 100 Mario Challenge. For example, Lucina and Robin would normally be unlocked if you complete a run on Expert 100 Mario Challenge.

I'm glad to know that I only have 29 Normal and 21 Expert successful runs left to do before I can 100% this game. I haven't touched on Expert yet, but I would be finishing Normal first.

Source: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/805618-super-mario-maker/72719675


----------



## lars708 (Oct 27, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Sailor_Razor from GameFAQs posted an helpful mini-guide on which character gets unlocked on which difficulty in 100 Mario Challenge. For example, Lucina and Robin would normally be unlocked if you complete a run on Expert 100 Mario Challenge.
> 
> I'm glad to know that I only have 29 Normal and 21 Expert successful runs left to do before I can 100% this game. I haven't touched on Expert yet, but I would be finishing Normal first.
> 
> Source: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/805618-super-mario-maker/72719675



Oh thank you! Willdefinitely check this out! I guess that my amiibo MUST have saved me from some expert mode horror. Otherwise they are useless in this game.

Edit: 

Yup a lot of deaths have been prevented by buying amiibo it seems!


----------



## Trundle (Oct 27, 2015)

Update coming out:


----------



## JCnator (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm pretty happy that we're finally getting checkpoints and tiered powerup distribution as free DLC, but something tells me that there could be more coming on the way. Something more than the Angry Sun files found by some dataminer before the minor patch arrived.

The least Nintendo could offer as paid DLCs would be akin to a Super Mario Bros. and Super Mario Bros. 3 16-bit reskins that Super Mario All-Stars boasted, complete with 16-bit graphics of course, along with sounds and music. That Super Mario Bros. Airship theme would be even more rad if it got this type of rendition.

If they decide to get more ambitious than that, then they can dare to add a few new styles as well. The first two Super Mario Land games might seem to be the easiest to implement, since they play almost identically the same way to the already available styles. Heck, they even got some quirks that might worth considering.
And if that's not enough, why not Super Mario Bros. 2 (USA)? Sure, the game does play much differently than the rest and is considered as the black sheep of Super Mario Bros. games, such as its pick up and throw mechanic. I'm pretty sure a lot of people fondly remembered this one.
The entire Yoshi's Island might be not a Super Mario Bros. game due to many differences in gameplay to begin with, but since it does share a lot of ties to the Mario universe, I believe this style would be very interesting to implement as paid DLC in the future that could lead to a more complexity and variety in level design. And while they're at it, they could also bring Yoshi's Island DS for its interchangeable baby mechanic without necessarily requiring to use the baby signpost, Yoshi's New Island for, well, giant eggs and bizarre physics, and perhaps Yoshi's Woolly World for its exclusive wool mechanics. It might seem to be pipe dream, but I'd very much like seeing that dream being fulfilled at some point in my life.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 28, 2015)

I'd honestly rather have all the stuff missing from SMB3 and SMW styles added than some pointless reskins or a play style which is honestly not that notable (SML, SMB2 is great though I 100% doubt they'd ever implant it here... Maybe another Maker game though).

Also, add multicolored shells and yoshis for SMW with all their abilities and Yellow/Red pipes for starters.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 2, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'd honestly rather have all the stuff missing from SMB3 and SMW styles added than some pointless reskins or a play style which is honestly not that notable (SML, SMB2 is great though I 100% doubt they'd ever implant it here... Maybe another Maker game though).
> 
> Also, add multicolored shells and yoshis for SMW with all their abilities and Yellow/Red pipes for starters.



I highly doubt that it will ever happen though ;v;


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 4, 2015)

My very first Mario Maker level:
*E0EA-0000-00D5-339D*

My second, much better level:
*F42D-0000-00D5-3746*

Still unlocking new elements and features to use, so my options are still very limited at the moment.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 5, 2015)

I've found a level that is an example of a bad level design you would often encounter on Expert 100 Mario Challenge, while I was actually playing through Normal mode. I think the title says something along the lines of "You can't beat Bowser's stage" or something. My Japanese knowledge isn't great enough to decipher it. Have fun telling how bad (or good) the stage really is. I'll then tear the stage apart with my thoughts later on.

And in case you're asking why I haven't cleared this one, is that I don't have the patience to do all of this in one sitting. I downloaded the level afterwards so I could analyze the stage and figure out on how to beat. It is a troll stage for sure, but it's not a particularly a good one either. I've seen a troll level done better via one of the Event Courses.




I'll leave you this level's ID in case you don't see the picture above.

*B084-0000-00CE-F6E5*


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 5, 2015)

Ross from GameGrumps (RubberRoss) has some pretty trolly but doable levels!
I was watching the Mario Maker playthrough on their channel and those were some of the first levels I looked up and played xD


----------



## lars708 (Nov 6, 2015)

Man the event levels suck, 3 of them are so bad, like how the **** could a reviewer, a mature reviewer may iremind you, make such a bad level...


----------



## JCnator (Nov 6, 2015)

The worst Event stages so far has to be everything Arino from Game Center CX has uploaded so far. The most consistently notable level design flaw I've seen is that he has a tendency to rely on blind jumps to make some of the sections of his stages challenging, along with frequent chaos. But, that's his first foray into level design, so he might eventually improve on making challenging levels that doesn't require luck and memorization to get through them.

One of the Event stages doesn't even try to hide the fact it's a troll level, but none of the traps would always equal automatic death unlike most of the troll stages found in 100 Mario Challenge. If said player has a very good reaction time, then they might be able to beat this in one try. Also, the subarea is cleverly done, save for some terrible Cheep Cheep placements that the imprecise swimming controls are struggling with. I also have issues with hidden Thwomps, dodging Bowser's RNG flames and jumping from three trampolines bouncing to each other. Outside of that, the stage's pretty well-designed for a troll stage.

I thought that the Love Ship level is nicely crafted for the most part, although some sections are a bit too tight to properly maneuver at times.

The first half of the Super Mario-kun stage is meh, but the second and secret portion of the level certainly gets better. It's somewhat challenging, but ironically not too taxing for an average player to overcome. The hordes of enemies are so properly managed that they won't pose too much problem on beating the stage.

The best Event Course out now for me is the Tri-Force Heroes one. It utilizes the stacking enemy feature well enough to make this stage end up being fun to play.


I'll have fun editing these Event stages for myself and see how I could improve the areas that I believe they might be problematic without destroying too much of their original/best ideas. They'll come after I reviewed that meh troll course.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 7, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The worst Event stages so far has to be everything Arino from Game Center CX has uploaded so far. The most consistently notable level design flaw I've seen is that he has a tendency to rely on blind jumps to make some of the sections of his stages challenging, along with frequent chaos. But, that's his first foray into level design, so he might eventually improve on making challenging levels that doesn't require luck and memorization to get through them.
> 
> One of the Event stages doesn't even try to hide the fact it's a troll level, but none of the traps would always equal automatic death unlike most of the troll stages found in 100 Mario Challenge. If said player has a very good reaction time, then they might be able to beat this in one try. Also, the subarea is cleverly done, save for some terrible Cheep Cheep placements that the imprecise swimming controls are struggling with. I also have issues with hidden Thwomps, dodging Bowser's RNG flames and jumping from three trampolines bouncing to each other. Outside of that, the stage's pretty well-designed for a troll stage.
> 
> ...



Yup, the Super Mario Kun level was okay though. I also managed to clear the Game Center CX courses in one try but i did not enjoy them at all, it felt like the levels were created by my 7 year old brother... Ohh the horror! *shivers*


----------



## JCnator (Nov 8, 2015)

Seems like nobody has anything to say about the terrible Japanese stage I played earlier. Alrighty then! Time to criticize that stage.


When you start the stage, there's no question block in sight. The first thing you do is make your way to the next room. Then, hidden Thwomps start dropping and you begin running, so you'll be able to clear the gap while jumping. Unfortunately, turns out you hit an invisible block and falls down to your immediate doom. Disgusted by this obnoxious trap placement, you immediately call it quit and never touch the stage again. Or hit Download and analyze the stage, like I did!








This is what the beginning of the stage looks like. There are four invisible blocks, one of which contains a Propeller Mushroom, then a Fire Flower, a Mushroom, and a Star. I highly suggest you take the Star before you enter in the second room. Why? Because...








...invisible blocks are littered in a way that you couldn't normally get past without the increased jump length while being invincible and performing mid-air spins, and there are hidden Thwomps thrown to the mix as well. This is probably how the creator of the stage cleared to upload this one, as he commented in this stage to tell us to look for hidden items in this first room. With that knowledge of the stage, it becomes easier to bypass these sections. Even in the following room:











Assuming you're still invincible, the best (and perhaps the only) way to deal with this mess is to ram into the foes riding on Koopa Clown Car, preferably Chain Chomp, Magikoopa and Bowser Jr. In case you're about to run out invincibility, there's another star tucked in an invisible block in this room, and one of the Bill Blasters shoots out a Fire Flower along with enemies. Though, don't forget riding on a Koopa Clown Car before getting to the next section, as...








...you can't clear this part without the vehicle. There's not a clear indication that you should bring it with you. I even tried to wall-jump off the left ledge and I couldn't seem to cross the gap. If you hit the spikes with the vehicle, it can somehow bounce off to the tiny empty square without hitting any invisible block whatsoever, even the lone one containing Magikoopa. This trap is pretty much easy to get through it. What a missed opportunity, but it doesn't really matter much anyway since nobody would like this stage. What's even more hilarious is...








...how the creator poorly implemented the sound effects in the stage. Here, falling down a lava result the heaven sound triggering, reaching the tiny room makes a cat launches its paws at Mario at a rapid fire rate, and a Boss Music that only lasts for like 3 seconds.








And finally, the anticlimactic boss section of the stage is an absolute joke, especially with all of the cannons shooting Super Mushrooms at you. You can totally effortlessly hit the axe to clear the stage. Sure, the ending won't be bright for Mario, but at this point, you want to get away from the awful level. The alternate route is there if you just want a better ending, but what comes next is ultimately pointless to talk about, so it doesn't really matter where you hit the axe.



The main problem with the troll stage is that it isn't worth trying to play this one. It favors too much on memorizing what to do in the stage itself and confuses potential players, as opposed to using true skills and/or decently fast reaction time to overcome the challenge. The concepts introduced here don't seem to expand that much beyond "use this for said short section". It just seems to be a mishmash of ideas that never materialized to fruition. Therefore, the experience is ultimately unrewarding as a result. And most of the same creator's stages aren't better either, which I assume are falling for the same obnoxious level design issues I encountered with the level I currently review. Last time I checked, the only stage that garnered at least one star is the one that isn't a troll stage at all. He seems to be too fond of automatic and terrible stages.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 10, 2015)

So, two new Event Courses are out, this time unlocking Cat Mario and Cat Peach.

The former is your classic Mario stage with some light puzzle sections thrown in for good measures. This one was quite a breeze for me.

Cat Peach's stage is figure-out-what-to-do-in-this-chaotic-mess type similar to Mary O.'s very first stage, which has plenty of chaos near the beginning of the level but you'll eventually figure out how to beat this one. Speaking of which, I got terribly lucky on my 2nd attempt, didn't fell for the traps that I haven't foreseen yet and completely cheesed the entire stage. Apparently, there's more than one way to beat this one, all of which are more difficult than the one I went for.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 12, 2015)

A new Nintendo Direct came in and Super Mario Maker will be receiving another update, this time adding a web portal that you can search levels and even add them to your play list, which sync along with your game. Pretty convenient for playing levels found outside of Miiverse, which we do often.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 18, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> A new Nintendo Direct came in and Super Mario Maker will be receiving another update, this time adding a web portal that you can search levels and even add them to your play list, which sync along with your game. Pretty convenient for playing levels found outside of Miiverse, which we do often.



How boring, like honestly, the only thing i want is a legitimate update. With new tools to build with. I really don't care for this whole web portal thing, i am not going to use it anyway!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 18, 2015)

Top 3 annoying levels:

- "Don`t Move" - levels.
- "Hidden blocks in jump patterns" - levels.
- Swimming levels.

I love the game though. Some real nice gems there.


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 19, 2015)

It's through Twitch streams that I have discovered some of the levels that have inspired me most. I like how sometimes when a streamer has a queue he has a list of viewer levels' codes either on Google Docs or Dropbox that I download or screen shot. I especially like when the list includes details such as comments by the creator, estimated difficulty, etc.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 19, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> - "Don`t Move" - levels.
> - Swimming levels.



Until you played MY don't move level and underwater levels. :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 21, 2015)

I finally got it! Now lets throw splatoon in the trash!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 26, 2015)

Would someone be able to try out my levels and give me an honest review please?

*I won't moan and will respectfully collect any and all types of criticism.*
If you think they are crap, please say. 

Stars are appreciated, but not required unless you like my levels so much that you do give them a star so that I can upload more World Castle levels. XD

World 1 Castle: 86EC-0000-0068-E224

World 2 Castle: E578-0000-006C-0024

World 3 Castle: 6945-0000-0081-C7D6

World 4 Castle: ED65-0000-0098-FE40

World 5 Castle: EF2E-0000-00D8-55EE

World 6 Castle: 5983-0000-00FD-ED7E


----------



## JCnator (Dec 15, 2015)

So, I just got my very second Miiverse admin warn that implies telling what enemies a giant Stiletto can destroy is considered to be a spoiler material as one dude thinks that way, yet they don't seem to mind revealing everything else about the giant Stiletto and Goomba's shoe.

I don't quite have a clue on why this one in particular is worthy of spoiler, but I'm well aware that revealing important plot points (Super Mario Maker really has none of it obviously) and providing advice that'll guarantee you a win are indeed spoiler. It's simply that there is a very fine line between not-spoiler and spoiler territory, which can become debatable.

The problem is, there are levels that rely on defeating certain enemies with a giant Stiletto for completion and many people haven't figured out they could, so they can't appreciate said level because they couldn't beat it for the very reason. Does "spoiling" everything about the shoes really ruin that much of enjoyment, or is it really the fault of the reporting Miiverse user?


----------



## Cory (Dec 15, 2015)

This game is good in concept but the execution is garbage.
its major flaw is that people dont know how to build good levels. 
note to makers: REALLY HARD TROLLY LEVELS ARE NOT FUN 
i have probably only seen one level that i like
dont get me started on the ones where you dont have to move


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 15, 2015)

A lot of players certainly wish they could search for more preferable levels more easily. Nintendo seems to recognize this, as evidenced in their announcement during the latest 'Direct' that they intend to soon launch a website with the tools needed to better sort through levels. Welcome as this is, my first concern was if this might instead be integrated into the game itself, or if that would be too complicated; as someone unfamiliar with video game design, I understand my wish might be naive and unfair.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 17, 2015)

Another month comes in, and there's another update for the game starting on December 21st. Here's the lowdown on what new content will be brought:

- Bumper: By shaking the Grinder, you can turn it into a Bumper. Mario will bounce on it from all sides. You can also jump higher if you're bouncing on top of it and press the jump button at the right moment.
- P Warp Door: Remember this from Super Mario World? Looks like the P Warp Door will work in the similar fashion, except with its outlines. All you have to do is to shake the doors and you get a P Warp Door. To activate them, you'll need to use a P-Switch in order to use these doors.
- Fire Koopa Clown Car: Pairing up with Fire Mario and Koopa Clown Car were the way to go for a shoot'em up type of level. Problem is, if you lose the powerup, you can't shoot fire anymore unless there is another Fire Flower coming soon enough. With this update, this won't be an issue anymore. Shake the Koopa Clown Car and it becomes a fire variation. It shoots fire horizontally without having to rely on Fire Mario, and you can even charge it up to creates an even more powerful fireball that can destroy course blocks.
- Each course will reveal who's the first to complete the level and will display the world record time. If you're a competitive player, this might be up to your alley!
- The website portal will be up as well at the same time, too. Though, it's not exactly fully integrated in-game, as you'd still have to use the Internet Browser for that, but you can also immediately play the level if you're using it on your Wii U. Shame the web portal isn't allowing us to queue the levels we type by Course's ID, which would be a fantastic addition for me because typing on a resistive touch screen is too slow and I prefer using the keyboard.


Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/super...-22-bumpers-p-warp-door-fire-koopa-clown-car/


----------



## matt (Dec 17, 2015)

See if I can play now
earlier it was coming up with an error


----------



## JCnator (Dec 19, 2015)

Aha! Figured out why that Miiverse post was caught. Because it turns out Miiverse has their very own definition of spoilers. It not only covers important plot points, cheat codes, and providing advice that'll guarantee you a win. If you ever slip up any tip or trick, that falls to what they call "strategic information", which is something that Miiverse would put in spoilers. And I didn't hide them because I thought they worked that way. A lot of Internet communities never thought that Miiverse actually has their own definition of spoiler, despite having read the Miiverse Code of Conduct. If the admins were to be more specific about what deemed to be spoiler-worthy rather than just saying "you slipped up some spoiler or strategic information", I would understand the situation much faster as it should.

It doesn't help that we have to deal with the poorly-designed Miiverse Admins notifications, which consists of nothing but vague pre-made messages and no way to argue with them without emailing to Nintendo and then phoning to a Nintendo rep after you received their reply.


----------



## emolga (Dec 19, 2015)

Could the two Mother-related courses suggest Mother 3's English release?


----------



## JCnator (Dec 19, 2015)

emolga said:


> Could the two Mother-related courses suggest Mother 3's English release?



Honestly, I don't think that would be the clue that tells Mother 3 would come in English territories.

Releasing an official english version of Mother 3 would still require an insane amount of workload that is deemed feasible, even though if Tomato could offer his full translation to the game to Nintendo. Knowing the company, they tend to play very safe, so...


----------



## JCnator (Dec 22, 2015)

With the release of Super Mario Maker Bookmark Portal, it seems like that reddit found out that the stage's difficulty isn't determined by the displayed clear rate (clears vs attempts), but rather the typical number of deaths per player into account.

It's possible to have a stage that have a low clear rate, but is still considered to be a Normal difficulty, while a high clear rate on an Expert level is also possible. This means that the one person who lost a life a lot more times than the average player no longer have much incidence on the actual level difficulty.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 23, 2015)

I have a few bumper level ideas right now and i will get back into designing levels today because of it! 

Also i just figured out how to make good levels in Super Mario Maker. The key is actually limiting the amount of different objects in a level! I know it sounds strange but i bet that JC knows what i mean!


----------



## JCnator (Dec 25, 2015)

Today, I just got my 300th star, which came from my Hardship on Airship level. That rewarded me the 4th medal and now allows me to upload up to 40 levels.
The funny thing is, I currently have 16 levels available, which is less than half of the maximum levels limit as of now.

I've noticed that the recommended courses are usually more often worth playing than what the in-game's Course World could find, mostly because they have a great stars per play rate.

I'm also currently developing a level based on Yoshi and trying to figure out what to do in order that level interesting to play.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 25, 2015)

I just got this game today! I made my first level earlier, and uploaded it.

I unlocked everything today, too, and I'm really looking forward to making more levels!


----------



## JCnator (Mar 3, 2016)

So, a Nintendo Direct broadcast happened today and Super Mario Maker got some update. I'll mention what's on the table for the March 9th update data:

- Added Super Expert difficulty to 100 Mario Challenge, along with 12 unlockable costumes for that mode. Now, expert will be exempt of Super Expert levels
- Shake a P-Switch? You get a key. Should Mario touch it, hit a block containing it or defeat the enemy that carries it, the key will follow the plumber until he tries to enter a locked door. Mario can carry up to 8 keys at once.
- Shake a door to switch into P-Door, then do it again for a locked door. Of course you need a key for it to open.
- Shake a coin and it'll turn into Pink Coin. Collect a set amount of them and earn a key. You can place up to 5 Pink Coins in the level.
- Shake a Thwomp for it to turn into a Spike Pillar. It can face in all four direction.
- In all of your uploaded levels, you can now easily track where exactly your players died and see where the comments are.
- Super Mario Maker Bookmark lets you track all of your records and first clears you've done, as well of checking these from anyone else.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 8, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, a Nintendo Direct broadcast happened today and Super Mario Maker got some update. I'll mention what's on the table for the March 9th update data:
> 
> - Added Super Expert difficulty to 100 Mario Challenge, along with 12 unlockable costumes for that mode. Now, expert will be exempt of Super Expert levels
> - Shake a P-Switch? You get a key. Should Mario touch it, hit a block containing it or defeat the enemy that carries it, the key will follow the plumber until he tries to enter a locked door. Mario can carry up to 8 keys at once.
> ...



This update is huge and it allows for a lot of fun adventure levels to be made. ALSO FINALLY WE CAN FORCE BOSSES!

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, a Nintendo Direct broadcast happened today and Super Mario Maker got some update. I'll mention what's on the table for the March 9th update data:
> 
> - Added Super Expert difficulty to 100 Mario Challenge, along with 12 unlockable costumes for that mode. Now, expert will be exempt of Super Expert levels
> - Shake a P-Switch? You get a key. Should Mario touch it, hit a block containing it or defeat the enemy that carries it, the key will follow the plumber until he tries to enter a locked door. Mario can carry up to 8 keys at once.
> ...



This update is huge and it allows for a lot of fun adventure levels to be made. ALSO FINALLY WE CAN FORCE BOSSES!


----------



## Cress (Mar 14, 2016)

Just wondering, but I unlocked the Wolf Link outfit, but the text is in Japanese. Is this a glitch for anyone else?


----------



## JCnator (Mar 14, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just wondering, but I unlocked the Wolf Link outfit, but the text is in Japanese. Is this a glitch for anyone else?



I have this issue as well, so is everyone. Apparently, the untranslated text is left since the patch before the 1.40 one. I believe that the next patch will fix this translation quirk.


----------



## JCnator (May 19, 2016)

Gotta bump the thread again, because the 1.43 patch came out tonight and boasts some interesting changes to the game. Here they are:

- The star ranking will rely on each level's star rate, as opposed to the total amount of stars. From now on, it will be limited to "All-Time".
- The Super Expert difficulty has been added to the difficulty filters when searching for courses in-game.
- The number of unique players who played said level are now displayed with the parentheses
- It's now possible to consult the list of obtained Mystery Costumes via the "+" Menu.


The first change I mentioned is the one that I appreciate the most. It means that the star ranking won't be plagued with a bunch of mostly subpar levels anymore, which will give the average player a better idea on what makes for a good level design. Even that Mecha Bowzilla level managed to reach on Top 100 under Expert or Super-Expert difficulty!


Source 1: http://nintendoeverything.com/super-mario-maker-version-1-43-now-live/
Source 2: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAADVHlMXwM7yA


----------



## lars708 (May 31, 2016)

Yay i got back into level making and i have a few more levels online now. Planning on making a full adventure with 8 worlds of four levels and 3 extra worlds. I really did my best to make each level as fun and fair as possible so i hope people will try it out!

Here is a link where you can bookmark one of my levels and play the rest as well (if you want): My profile.


Course ID if that's preferred: 8139-0000-023A-17CF


----------



## JCnator (Jul 22, 2016)

Looks like the game has received another interesting patch. Here's what being fixed with the v1.44:



> When commenting on a course while playing it or after completing it, the course will no longer automatically be starred.
> The method of accessing Gnat Attack has been changed.
> Various small adjustments to improve the user experience.



The best part of this update? It's commentating in-game without needing to leave a star. Now I won't feel ashamed to post honest negative feedback on a level that I really consider as bad!

Source: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAADAAB2V0emviaelA


----------



## lars708 (Jul 22, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Looks like the game has received another interesting patch. Here's what being fixed with the v1.44:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that sure is interesting indeed! I did not know that a new update came out. Haven't played the game for a month i think because not many people played my courses. Ever since i updated my old courses (adding a checkpoint etc.) less people seem to play them...
What kind of dark magic is behind this?


----------



## J087 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey fellow fans. Here are my uploaded levels. Stars are always appreciated. 



Spoiler



Seek what is hidden
D02C-0000-0272-7E09

BBC:Bowser's Bouncy Castles
20D9-0000-0270-8EED

Triforce Trials
56B3-0000-0270-88B8

Time too choose, win or die!!!
6AA6-0000-026F-08B2

Pipe Madness
B8F4-0000-026E-E5E7

Earth Dungeon
7731-0000-026E-D62E

Water Dungeon
F6E0-0000-026E-D61C

Air Dungeon
CBE3-0000-026E-D5D3

Fire Dungeon
07BD-0000-026E-D371

Coin Frenzy
42CE-0000-026E-98A8


----------

